# Digital Contact Sheets?



## Benjgf (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello,
Recently I have been struggling with finding a good way to present my work to clients. Sometimes I send a Dropbox folder full of low-res .jpegs to them so they can pick what they want. But recently I've been trying to explore the use of contact sheets, so they don't have to individually download each file.
Sure, it's nice to show up to a meeting with a client and not have to bring my laptop, instead just a sheet full of thumbnails generated from photoshop and a red wax pencil -- but can anyone tell me if there are any other real advantages/benefits to using contact sheets in the digital age? What is your selection process like? How do you mark them up and what do all the different marks mean? What is your workflow like when reviewing a contact sheet with a client? 
It's a totally new addition to my workflow which I would really like to use more often, but not having been brought up in the film era, I'm just not sure of the best way to go about it. Also how do you choose what goes on the sheet? It seems like a lot to show up with 500 thumbnails. 
Let me know, thanks!


----------



## dennybeall (Sep 4, 2016)

It's been a while but let me take a walk down memory lane. "Contact" because we would just lay the 35mm negative strips on the paper and expose with the enlarger.
Each negative had a number so just look with the viewer and X out the bad ones with a grease pencil. A circle for the ones I wanted to print.
Now, the digital age.  Copy the originals to the backup drive, bring them up in Bridge or Lightroom, delete the bad ones, pick the best one from each group of like shots and delete the others. Now Photoshop anyone needing it.
At this point the client determines how they want to pick the shots. Laptop, email of small jpg's or what now passes as a contact sheet printed on regular copier paper.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 4, 2016)

If they don't have a computer it is pretty likely that they can't afford a photographer either.   Online low res photo viewing only.  The client picks what they like.  Since they likely don't have a calibrated monitor, the final editing is done on the selected photo(s) before printing.  If they wish to see the photos after editing they can come to the studio to view them on a calibrated monitor.


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't know, as a person who is constantly reviewing portfolios, I hate it when artists send me 20+ Jpegs to download in order for me to see their work. I could see the benefit of a digital contact sheet, or at least sending all the images (numbered) for them to select as part of one multi-page PDF. But, I would still always bring your laptop to any meeting.


----------



## Benjgf (Sep 6, 2016)

Okay, so I'll bring my laptop but also maybe go to staples and print a high quality contact sheet on nice photo paper (my printer really sucks). I've sent digital contact sheets to clients before, and they seemed to like it. I've also sent folders of low-res jpegs. People also seem to like those. Bridge is definitely a good option. Don't you guys think it'd be more comfortable to be able to have the digital contact sheets spread out on the table instead of huddled around a laptop or tablet with a client? I know most photogs probably don't use contact sheets if they shoot digital, but I thought I'd ask and see what you guys think. Anyone else use them or not use them or have opinions on it?


----------



## dennybeall (Sep 6, 2016)

There is some benefit to doing "contact sheets" on your home pc printer when you're meeting with a client. You want the photos good enough they can chose which they want to buy but not so good they can just say "Thanks, I'll let you know. Leave these with me and I'll call you."
If it's a portfolio and you're going for a job then you want super quality so quality print 10 or 12 and bring the laptop with more good ones...


----------



## Benjgf (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh, sorry, should've clarified. These are just from one shoot, where I will be sitting down with the client to select photos!


----------



## Benjgf (Sep 13, 2016)

So I ended up using a contact sheet for a meeting with a client, but also had my laptop handy if there were photos we needed to examine more closely. We were working on picking the final photo for the promo poster of season 2 of her web series. All I can really say is, it was great! I loved having something we could physically mark (her marks are in pink, mine are black and red) and hold! It added a much more personal and immersive touch to the selection process. I feel that when you are sitting facing each other reviewing photos on a sheet in front of you, rather than both facing a computer mindlessly staring at the screen, it really helps spark the creativity and to get work done more efficiently. Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks like that was the route to take.


----------



## Benjgf (Sep 17, 2016)

yep, thanks! note to self: remember to use a SILVER sharpie next time so the marks are more visible!


----------

